# Phantom Child



## dlifesjrny (Sep 2, 2004)

I was just snapping away, having less of a clue about how to use a camera than I do currently (and I still don't have that much of a clue).   :shock: 
I am learning quickly, though, and really enjoy it!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 2, 2004)

huh I had plenty of this kind of shots


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm noticing lots of spooky looking photos in the bloopers forum.  Y'all are creapin me out, man!


----------



## walter23 (Dec 8, 2004)

looks like the kid from the movie "the grudge".


great movie btw


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 20, 2004)

I like the picture. If it only had been sharper, it would have been pretty neat.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 20, 2004)

Okay don't take this wrong, but it reminds me of one of those pics they show of a fetus...  Pretty cool pic really!!!


----------

